# pole barn



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

That size would be OK for one horse but is too small for 3, even if they liked each other.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

That's a small budget. =/. I think you'll get a shelter out of it--where do you live? Also, how do intend to store hay/grain? I've been on several threads and a few of us have talked about buying materials for building a few pieces at a time, then, when accumulated, we can advance and finish our building projects.
Lowe's sells leftover pieces that the suburbanites don't want to store after they've paid their 25 cents/cut. Usually Mondays and Tuesdays are the best days to buy these--some pieces are quite large. I've paid between 25 cents/piece to $1/piece. Often there will be damage on the corner of a 1/2" or 3/4" section of plywood--I've gotten some of those pieces almost 4'x8' for my building projects. They throw away whatever doesn't clearance out. Don't use particle board outside bc it will rot out on you. Hope this helps you. =D


----------



## ridingforafall (Feb 3, 2012)

the 8X10 would be for each horse. We have been buying things off of ksl and getting good deals we just bought some metal roofing, more plywood and 2x4s my husband is getting them tomorrow.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

The 8x10 will work for you current horse but not for the additions. Build the 8x10 now and start buying your expansion a bit at a time. By the time you get your new horses you should be able to expand.


----------



## ridingforafall (Feb 3, 2012)

*yay*

we ended up getting some stuff second hand. We spent a total of $323 and build 2 10x10 stalls! thank you guys for your help!!!


----------

